# Leaving case cover off?



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

Does leaving the case cover off improve temps or screw up the air flow?


----------



## postal808 (Aug 21, 2008)

it depends ... it for me increases airflow ALOT ... but ive only 1fan in my case ... i would not reccomend taking off the case or leaving it off though as dust and hair, and everything else that goes with air will fall into your computers internals and you will soon have to clean them or it will drop your pcs performance


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

A little of both, it depends on the existing case configuration.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Both, in a way. If you leave the cover off, but have a house fan blowing in there, it'll drop your temps some. You'll reduce your orderly air flow from front to back, sort of like the difference between a machete and a scalpel. Cover off without a fan might be ok too, but I'd think there would be some dead spots and any temperature change would be somewhat unpredictable. Best to address any heat issues in other manners, cover off is sort of a last resort type thing. IMO anyway.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmm, 2:30. 2:31, and 2:32, now that's funny.


----------

